# Drivers Needed - Northern NJ



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Looking to hire capable drivers for this season. 

Must have valid and CLEAN DL
Bi-lingual is a ++
24/7 on call
Plenty of O/T

$20-25hourly 

Must have experience


----------



## jerseyplower (Oct 22, 2014)

where in northern nj


----------



## Kman2298 (Dec 24, 2015)

Are you hiring for the 2015/2016 season as well?? 

BTW: Seen your trucks in my neighborhood in Morris.


----------

